# Wouldn't it be great to always get tips after every trip?



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I really wish Uber didn't implement "No Tipping, no tipping" in all of their ad campaigns. Don't mention it at all, leave it up to the discretion of the riders. Anyways, i did a few runs last night and got some tips, man if every trip we got a little something that can go into the overhead cost of gas and maintenance. Fares would all be for profit.


Will that day ever come? Where riders can tip, Lyft does it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

IMO, the reason this will never happen is uber wants a cut of every piece of the fare. By setting the total amount of the fare that the market will bear with no tipping involved, they can do this. If they call it tipping, they can't collect a % of it. Obviously, they won't come out and say this. I don't think the official line of passenger convenience or the overall experience is the primary reason. Understanding the true motive makes their actions more understandable.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Thought about leaving a dollar in the back seat and when next rider gets in and says " oh, someone left this" I can say thank you, it must of been part of his tip! Or, they will stuff it in their pocket.......1* for you!


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

I have several passengers ask me the differences between Lyft and Uber and which one I prefer driving for. I always tell them that I prefer driving for Lyft for a number of reasons. If asked why, I always bring up the commission (0% Lyft vs. 20% +$1 Uber). I had one passenger tell me that she likes that the tip is included on Uber. I asked her how she came to that conclusion and then gave her a scenario where I drive to a rider 10 minutes away, wait 5 minutes, take them 1.5 miles for a minimum $5.80 fare, collect $3.84 on that ride after commission and then ask how much of the $3.84 she believes is tip considering I just worked 20 minutes for it and spent a significant portion on gas. She gave me a $5 cash tip after a $10 ride.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds like all of your fares from that point on will be 1s or 5s, no in-between! lol


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> IMO, the reason this will never happen is uber wants a cut of every piece of the fare. By setting the total amount of the fare that the market will bear with no tipping involved, they can do this. If they call it tipping, they can't collect a % of it. Obviously, they won't come out and say this. I don't think the official line of passenger convenience or the overall experience is the primary reason. Understanding the true motive makes their actions more understandable.


I do agree with this, but they do allow tipping for UberTaxi, and even let the riders set a default percentage to tip. So there's really no reason they can't easily implement this for the rest of us, and they really should.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I guy gave me a tip the other day....."bet the 4 horses at Belmont Park" He won and paid $27.80!


----------



## GCW (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sure this hasn't crossed Uber's mind, but if people don't think riders tip, then they might think that you're not carrying a significant amount of cash on you. Possible safety benefits. Could get held up from someone flagging you down pretending to be your fare and they rob you.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't think Uber gives a shit about your well being...they implemented no tip no tip to draw in more riders...because Uber doesn't get a cut of the tip, but they make it easier for the rider so why not? Who cares about the drivers...they can try to rob me all they want, i'm so broke if they robbed me it'd be for practice.



GCW said:


> I'm sure this hasn't crossed Uber's mind, but if people don't think riders tip, then they might think that you're not carrying a significant amount of cash on you. Possible safety benefits. Could get held up from someone flagging you down pretending to be your fare and they rob you.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

GCW said:


> I'm sure this hasn't crossed Uber's mind, but if people don't think riders tip, then they might think that you're not carrying a significant amount of cash on you. Possible safety benefits. Could get held up from someone flagging you down pretending to be your fare and they rob you.


Another reason tipping should be built into the app (as it is for UberTaxi already), then no cash is involved. I rarely carry cash on me, there's simply no need for it these days.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

GCW said:


> I'm sure this hasn't crossed Uber's mind, but if people don't think riders tip, then they might think that you're not carrying a significant amount of cash on you. Possible safety benefits. Could get held up from someone flagging you down pretending to be your fare and they rob you.


If that were the case, then they would still allow it through the app. Right now, they are requiring tippers to tip in cash, making it more dangerous for us. But, let's just assume that everyone tips in cash (your worst case scenario), and some dumbass thinks to rob one of us. How stupid is this guy to try to find a Lyft or Uber instead of a cab? Cabbies get their entire fares in cash, we only get tips in cash. We are also much harder to find than cabs (in general), so more trouble to find us, same risk (armed robbery imprisonment, or getting killed in the act), but much less reward potential. Your corporate argument doesn't hold any water. The real reason is that Uber doesn't like paying merchant fees on any money that they're not getting a cut of, end of story. On a side note, I welcome someone to try to rob me, it would allow me to do society yet another favor by removing another idiot from the gene pool!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Well said brother , I was thinking it'll be much easier to identify a taxi to rob than an uber . And taxis are always loaded with money too since their credit card machines always seems to break.



TomNashville said:


> If that were the case, then they would still allow it through the app. Right now, they are requiring tippers to tip in cash, making it more dangerous for us. But, let's just assume that everyone tips in cash (your worst case scenario), and some dumbass thinks to rob one of us. How stupid is this guy to try to find a Lyft or Uber instead of a cab? Cabbies get their entire fares in cash, we only get tips in cash. We are also much harder to find than cabs (in general), so more trouble to find us, same risk (armed robbery imprisonment, or getting killed in the act), but much less reward potential. Your corporate argument doesn't hold any water. The real reason is that Uber doesn't like paying merchant fees on any money that they're not getting a cut of, end of story. On a side note, I welcome someone to try to rob me, it would allow me to do society yet another favor by removing another idiot from the gene pool!


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of going with a different line when riders ask about tips. "Tips aren't necessary, gifts are accepted."

The difference comes down to taxes. 'Tips' are taxable income for the receiver. 'Gifts', on the other hand, are tax free for the receiver, and only taxed on the side of the giver if they exceed $12,000 in the year.

Uber says we shouldn't accept tips. But they don't say anything, and can't really say anything, about gifts.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Average tip on Uber $.05, on Lyft $5.25.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I have several passengers ask me the differences between Lyft and Uber and which one I prefer driving for. I always tell them that I prefer driving for Lyft for a number of reasons. If asked why, I always bring up the commission (0% Lyft vs. 20% +$1 Uber). I had one passenger tell me that she likes that the tip is included on Uber. I asked her how she came to that conclusion and then gave her a scenario where I drive to a rider 10 minutes away, wait 5 minutes, take them 1.5 miles for a minimum $5.80 fare, collect $3.84 on that ride after commission and then ask how much of the $3.84 she believes is tip considering I just worked 20 minutes for it and spent a significant portion on gas. She gave me a $5 cash tip after a $10 ride.


No offense meant, but if a rider rates you and mentions that you were talking bad about Uber or advertising Lyft, you're risking being deactivated. I'm not being mean, I've just seen it too many times to count, and you're playing Russian roulette every time that you talk to passengers about this kind of thing.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I do agree with this, but they do allow tipping for UberTaxi, and even let the riders set a default percentage to tip. So there's really no reason they can't easily implement this for the rest of us, and they really should.


The reason that they do it for taxis is to appease the NYC taxi unions.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Farlance said:


> No offense meant, but if a rider rates you and mentions that you were talking bad about Uber or advertising Lyft, you're risking being deactivated. I'm not being mean, I've just seen it too many times to count, and you're playing Russian roulette every time that you talk to passengers about this kind of thing.


I fail to see how stating a preference from a driver's perspective and explaining that it is because I generally get more money from Lyft constitutes bad mouthing Uber or promoting Lyft. It is a simple statement of the facts.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

TomNashville: Uber can do whatever they want. "at will employment" I suppose.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Doodle said:


> TomNashville: Uber can do whatever they want. "at will employment" I suppose.


At will employment is not free reign to do anything you want. Plus, as a driver, I am not an employee. This means that there are certain things that they legally can't care about. I'm not saying that I'm in the right, just that they have legal limits.


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber is geared towards the generation born twenty years ago-ish- and they - as a rule- are not prone to tipping- even in restaurants. My wife's 19 year old- an Uber regular, uses a calculator at restaurants to figure a 10% tip- lol


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

skccvb said:


> Uber is geared towards the generation born twenty years ago-ish- and they - as a rule- are not prone to tipping- even in restaurants. My wife's 19 year old- an Uber regular, uses a calculator at restaurants to figure a 10% tip- lol


That is a perfect example of why Uber also gets complaints when the fares surge. These kids can't do the math do get an idea of what the costs will be.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Raider said:


> I really wish Uber didn't implement "No Tipping, no tipping" in all of their ad campaigns. Don't mention it at all, leave it up to the discretion of the riders. Anyways, i did a few runs last night and got some tips, man if every trip we got a little something that can go into the overhead cost of gas and maintenance. Fares would all be for profit.
> 
> Will that day ever come? Where riders can tip, Lyft does it.


Given that there is now a class action lawsuit on their tipping policies, I believe that the day will come soon when the app allows for tipping, but knowing Uber, if someone clicks on the tip button, the screen will probably turn red and they'll have to click through about 5 disclaimers saying tipping isn't necessary, lol.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

skccvb said:


> Uber is geared towards the generation born twenty years ago-ish- and they - as a rule- are not prone to tipping- even in restaurants. My wife's 19 year old- an Uber regular, uses a calculator at restaurants to figure a 10% tip- lol


They probably can't read a clock with a face, only digital.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

skccvb said:


> My wife's 19 year old- an Uber regular, uses a calculator at restaurants to figure a 10% tip- lol


I assume he needs it to subtract out the cost of drinks and side orders.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Farlance said:


> No offense meant, but if a rider rates you and mentions that you were talking bad about Uber or advertising Lyft, you're risking being deactivated. I'm not being mean, I've just seen it too many times to count, and you're playing Russian roulette every time that you talk to passengers about this kind of thing.


How does this play out? Is there a warning? Is there a certain number of incidents? To what extent is a 2nd ride passengers word taken over a 1000 ride drivers word? There are so many grey areas in this business and we are so uniformed from Uber as to what we can and cant do. A lot of the consequences seem arbitrary, inconsistent, and always changing. Obviously we error on the side of caution, but realistically, this "partnership" is hocus pocus and the boss gonna do whatever they please. Doesn't uber see that this relationship shows in their service?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

We've already seen that certain passenger complaints result in instant termination without a warning or prior incidents, like driving a car that doesn't match the one on your profile. They need to keep the passengers happy because they're the ones paying. The drivers don't matter because for every one veteran driver they deactivated for a BS reason they have a hundred more signing up.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

May need to consider that Uber operates worldwide, including in countries where tipping isn't standard practice. It's probably easier just to say tipping isn't necessary throughout, rather than saying tips are acceptable, otherwise riders in countries where tipping isn't the norm, may feel discouraged to use Uber.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> May need to consider that Uber operates worldwide, including in countries where tipping isn't standard practice. It's probably easier just to say tipping isn't necessary throughout, rather than saying tips are acceptable, otherwise riders in countries where tipping isn't the norm, may feel discouraged to use Uber.


In the same way that UberTaxi allows in-app tipping to conform with NYC's regulations. They can be flexible with the tipping requirement and encouragement based on the location.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

"Tipping isn't necessary" would be an improvement over "tips are included"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Would the often seen sign at Cafe's hung in the car somewhere loosen up the purse strings?

"Good Tippers Make Great Lovers"!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Would the often seen sign at Cafe's hung in the car somewhere loosen up the purse strings?
> 
> "Good Tippers Make Great Lovers"!


Great Lovers are Good Tippers.


----------



## Bongee (Sep 15, 2015)

UberSonic said:


> I'm thinking of going with a different line when riders ask about tips. "Tips aren't necessary, gifts are accepted."
> 
> The difference comes down to taxes. 'Tips' are taxable income for the receiver. 'Gifts', on the other hand, are tax free for the receiver, and only taxed on the side of the giver if they exceed $12,000 in the year.
> 
> Uber says we shouldn't accept tips. But they don't say anything, and can't really say anything, about gifts.


I like it! And I always say.."tips aren't required"....with an open hand!


----------

